

Analog's Last Bastion - thesyndicate
http://bhargreaves.com/2010/06/analogs-bastion/

======
billswift
You would need to be careful - in many states it is against the law to record
other people without notifying them that you are recording.

------
100tonmantis
What would be some ways of going about building an extremely small,
inconspicuous, and reliable personal recording system?

I would think you could almost use a phone with some extra hardware if you
could find some ways of offloading or reducing battery consumption. Then it's
just a matter of streaming it to the cloud.

------
ippisl
i think google voice does something like this(only for phone calls).

If google can take this and make it usefull and profitable , the distance to
recording everything you say is not long.

